# NOT sharing folder problem



## rb2d2 (Mar 13, 2005)

This question may have been asked but I couldn't find any post about it in the quick search I made. Most of the threads are about wanting to share files or folders. I want just the opposite

I have four or five partitions on my master HDD. When I click on one of them and go to Properties and then the Sharing tab the "Share this folder" option is ticked, I tick the button for "Do not share this folder" but then at some point in the next day or so it is changed back to "Share this folder". Why and how is that happening?


:4-dontkno


----------



## DBClark (Jan 25, 2006)

Could someone with Admin rights on the machine/network be changing it back to shared?


----------



## rb2d2 (Mar 13, 2005)

No, this is a stand alone PC, no network. Apparently this is normal behavior for Windows from what I gather from talking to some people. The Share name is always the name of that particular partition. Must be something that's necessary? I have only recently noticed this behavior and got a little concerned about why it was happening.





:heartlove


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

This is called an Administrative Share (The $ indicates this). It is hidden, and only accessible to those with admin access. You can turn it off permanently (it is not needed).

To remove administrative shares without letting Win2K recreate them every time you reboot the system, you need to edit the registry. Start regedit and go to the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\lanmanserver\parameters subkey. From the Edit menu, select New, DWORD Value to create the new values AutoShareServer and AutoShareWks; set each value's data to 0 (i.e., false). Next, go to each drive, right-click, and select Sharing. Then, select Do not share this folder.


----------



## rb2d2 (Mar 13, 2005)

Thank you! That did it! Good to know about the $ also


:heartlove


----------

